# Help my tegu isnt eating



## mguy (Jul 3, 2009)

I just a got a tegu 1 week ago and the first day he ate some egg the second day a pinkey 3 rd day some turkey. After that he stopped eating help what should I do


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Jul 3, 2009)

first thing make sure the basking temp is where it should be (around 105). if they can't bask properly to help digest then they will stop eating.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jul 3, 2009)

mguy some food items take longer to digest your GU I think is fine gave a few days a try feeding again I bet the gu will feed. Good luck
JD


----------



## Jer723 (Jul 3, 2009)

he is probably stuffed! lol. my tegu eats all he can until he is about to explode! then he takes a day or two off. you have to choices. either keep trying him each day, and let him take a few days off, and then fill him up again, or you can feed smaller portions and feed everyday. my tegu is the same, i wouldnt sweat it.

Jerry


----------



## AWD247 (Jul 3, 2009)

mguy said:


> I just a got a tegu 1 week ago and the first day he ate some egg the second day a pinkey 3 rd day some turkey. After that he stopped eating help what should I do




I agree with it probably being stuffed and ate too much, also dont forget to monitor how much it deficates too, if its eating like crazy im sure its gonna need time to start stuffing its face again. Keep track of what and how much you feed, then maybe youll be able to set a daily schedule of the amount of food that keeps it eating regularly instead of just completely binging.
I would "think" its better for a young tegu to eat regularly & daily for its metabolism/bowel movements to stay active and healthy but I would ask Bobby to be 100% definate cause i dont wanna steer anyone wrong.
Just my .02


----------



## Tux (Jul 3, 2009)

Though it does take marginally longer for higher protein food to digest it shouldn't be longer than a single missed day, the rule is feed em till they don't wanna eat more with exception to pinkies. I would check the temps but don't freak yet, little inconsistencies can happen.


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Jul 3, 2009)

If He hasnt eaten in 4 days somethings probably wrong.(temps, stress,Illness ect.) my tegu has never turned down a meal.I think most people feed everyday.theres not much you can do except make sure his cage has the proper temps,humidity, water, hides ect. and of course if he continues to refuse food take him to a vet.


----------



## bubbategu2 (Jul 5, 2009)

I got a rescue Colombian a while back and he was doing pretty well, eating and getting friendly, etc, but now I'm having a bit of a problem. He was at the point where he could eat 6-7 f/t pinkies at a time and I figured it was time to "move up" to hoppers so I bought 100 frozen hoppers. And now he won't eat them! I've thrown out the last 7 I've defrosted for him cuz he won't eat them. He grabs them and tosses his head around, crunches them up but won't actually swallow them. I've tried whole, I've tried chopping them up (yuck), I don't know what else to do. He eats other stuff-chicken, ground up turkey w/ cod liver oil, fruit, vegies. The weird thing is my skinks won't eat them either! The mice seem to be ok-they're frozen until they get defrosted;they don't stink or anything-they're just really hairy. And, of course, where I got them from "has never had any kind of problem like this" Has anyone else had a difficult time transitioning to hoppers or larger feed? I hate to throw away 90 hoppers! Suggestions, anybody?


----------



## mguy (Jul 7, 2009)

I got him a week ago and he dined well for the first couple days on mice eggs and turkey but now he is barley eating. Ps he is about a 1ft long what should I do


----------



## Tux (Jul 7, 2009)

How much is "barely" and where did you buy him from?


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Jul 7, 2009)

Try shaving them. :lol: just kidding. maybe they smell different. you could put several pinkies in a blender and coat the hoppers with the "pinkie sauce" .I know this has worked for snakes that eat only frogs,lizards ect. good luck.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 7, 2009)

You posted the same question both the B&W and Columbian forum. Which do you have? Please do not cross post so all the answers are in one topic.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 7, 2009)

As was asked in one of the other topics: "How much is "barely" and where did you buy him from?" 

More than likely he's an import and he's got parasites. Get a fresh fecal sample to a herp vet ASAP.


----------



## imported_admin (Jul 7, 2009)

merged the 2 topics, for future reference it is the other topic which is locked.

Tux as admin


----------



## Anthony (Jul 9, 2009)

hey bubbategu i read somewhere if u dip the fuzzies in some egg yolk he might like them better worth a try at least


----------



## bubbategu2 (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks- I'll try that and let you know!


----------



## Jer723 (Jul 10, 2009)

i used the dipped egg ting and it worked for me, but not anymore. =(


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jul 10, 2009)

tegus can get bored eatin the same food just like people. sometimes with turkey burger i mix canned snails fruits beef liver boiled eggs with a few rodents on top a tegu sundae lol funny but true my GUs love it. 
JD


----------



## bubbategu2 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'll try that, thanks-althou he doesn't much eat raw egg yolk; I cook his eggs!


----------

